# Is it just me or has the XP system been removed



## Libramarian (May 25, 2012)

???


----------



## renau1g (May 25, 2012)

I believe they temporarily removed it to try to help speed up the site


----------



## fba827 (May 25, 2012)

Some features were turned off (like the XP system) to keep the servers from crashing under the strain of extra activity.
The extra activity being a result of the fact that the DDNext playtest was released today.

It is a little "huh?" moment at first but it's better than the site crashing.  But no it's not just you and you didn't do anything wrong or break something 

In the past when this has happened, the extra features get added back on when the server's load gets back to normal.


----------



## Morrus (May 25, 2012)

Yes, no.

;&?


----------



## Alzrius (May 25, 2012)

Wait...so the release of D&D Next has caused EN World users to lose a massive amount of XP...?

That means D&D Next features...*LEVEL DRAIN!!!*


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 25, 2012)

I'm sure everything will be all wight in the end. 

(ducks rotten veggies hurled his way)


----------



## jonesy (May 25, 2012)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> I'm sure everything will be all wight in the end.
> 
> (ducks rotten veggies hurled his way)



Rotten veggies are the new holy water now?


----------



## Tovec (May 25, 2012)

The button and XP totals seem to be back, but there is a new icon and a new prompt after adding XP to a user. What is that about?


----------



## Lanefan (May 26, 2012)

Tovec said:


> The button and XP totals seem to be back, but there is a new icon and a new prompt after adding XP to a user. What is that about?



Also, xp comments aren't appearing in the post they refer to any more - intentional?  Or not?

EDIT: tested by giving xp to jonesy 2 posts up from this one, the xp seemed to go through but the comment isn't there...

Lanefan


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 26, 2012)

It seems they aren't appearing in the posts, but I got a notification of one when I logged on for my joke a few posts up, so those they're given to are receiving them.


----------



## darjr (May 26, 2012)

no xp for you!


----------



## jonesy (May 26, 2012)

darjr said:


> no xp for you!



In the game of life even not getting experience counts as experience.

Now go forth and design a realistic experience system based on that.


----------



## Ahnehnois (May 27, 2012)

Now I'm finding that I've given out too much XP in the past 24 hours. What's up with that? Never happened before. I don't even think I've given out all that many. Maybe I'm just too loose with my XP...


----------



## Morrus (May 27, 2012)

Ahnehnois said:


> Now I'm finding that I've given out too much XP in the past 24 hours. What's up with that? Never happened before. I don't even think I've given out all that many. Maybe I'm just too loose with my XP...




There have been no changes in that regard.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (May 28, 2012)

5E stuff forcing this site to remove its xp system (temporarily...  ) is the first thing  from 5E I've liked.  So kudos to it for that!


----------



## MarkB (May 30, 2012)

Is this also why the navigation bar has disappeared from the bottom of the page?

I hope we get it back soon - I like that bar.


----------



## Kzach (May 30, 2012)

Well it's definitely disappeared now...


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 30, 2012)

Alzrius said:


> Wait...so the release of D&D Next has caused EN World users to lose a massive amount of XP...?
> 
> That means D&D Next features...*LEVEL DRAIN!!!*



Heh heh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This post deserves XP, but....


----------



## Libramarian (May 30, 2012)

I also wanted to XP that post


----------



## Mark CMG (May 31, 2012)

MarkB said:


> Is this also why the navigation bar has disappeared from the bottom of the page?
> 
> I hope we get it back soon - I like that bar.





There was a static jump menu that replaced the dynamic one last time but the coding for it can be difficult, IIRC.  I think it was four or five months before a replacement could be fashioned last time.


----------

